
Phwned - ashitlerferad
http://phwned.com/
======
throwaway719
Regarding "CVE-MITRE-SAYS-NO" \- this seem to be a known recent problem:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11768516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11768516)

